# Anyone expecting changes in Entrepreneurs Relief or CGT more broadly?



## time to plan (7 Oct 2021)

Just casually interested in people's views and speculation. We'll know soon enough.


----------



## Clonback (7 Oct 2021)

Last year FF and FG wanted to decrease CGT but the Greens resisted.
CGT may be the dark horse this year!


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (8 Oct 2021)

Clonback said:


> CGT may be the dark horse this year!


I can certainly see a valid case for reducing CGT if CT is going up.

Although I would prefer the re-introduction of indexation so you are not taxed on inflation.


----------

